# Frank Spicer Nav Cadet Dunkwa/Patani early 1960's



## Dunkwa (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone out there have any info on above shipmate on above vessels. Frank was from Coventry.Often wandered what happened to him. He may have stayed on at sea.Thanks = Mike


----------

